# First Build... ever!



## blitze1550 (Aug 9, 2013)

I've finally decided to buy a computer again after my old one fried a few years back... and my laptop started to give out on me.

This is my first try at building anything so I was wondering if I could have it checked over. I will be using it for a bit of gaming but nothing too intense, i don't have to have max settings at all times.

Missing: 
Case (i may use my old one?)
Fans / Cooling (i may use the old ones?)
PSU (I have to go onto a website and calculate that up)


CPU: Intel Core i7-3770 Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770 - Newegg.com
MOBO: ASRock B75M R2.0 LGA 1155 Intel B75 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL - Newegg.com
VCard: Newegg.com - ASUS GTX650TI-OC-2GD5 GeForce GTX 650 Ti 2GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card
DVD/BlueRay: Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!

My budget is between 1000-1500 and it looks like i'm well under that at the moment...

EDIT: If I'm way off, can some one just post a few good guides up for me to read / watch...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your system looks good. You still need a hard drive.

Using old cooling will be ok aslong as its for that type of cpu and you clean of the old thermal paste and apply fresh paste.

You will need a 550w power supply and you should go for a good make since the psu is the most important part of any system. XFX and seasonic and antec HCG are top of the line. There are plenty of building guides on you tube, newegg also has a building video.

It is not difficult.


----------



## blitze1550 (Aug 9, 2013)

Alright!!!
Let me see here then... if I was hoping to spend about $200 - $300 more on the system would i be better investing in liquid cooling and upping the video card and overclocking the processor?

OR

Should I just buy the better video card and keep my old fans?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Asus or Gigabyte Mobo for quality, reliability.
OC'ing newer CPU's is basically pointless so the OEM cooler will be fine.
Liquid cooling offers no advantage over air.
When you get the components, read the Mobo manual thoroughly to familiarize yourself with it's layout and connections.
Test on the bench before assembling anything in the case.

Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity!
Install the CPU and heat sink.
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Liquid cooling unless you go for high end water cooling really doesn't perform any better than air cooling. I have a noctua nh-d14 air cooler and it isn't that far of the cooling performance of the corsair h100 water cooler.

If you are going to overclock you will need an aftermarket cooler and you will probably need a higher wattage power supply than i suggested if you are going to change any voltages.

If you look at my system under my name it really only needs a 550w psu but because I have done extreme overclocking on it I have a 650w psu.

If I were you I would get a good psu and cooler so you can overclock and then if you have enough get a higher end graphics card/ You could do that for an extra $300 added to your current budget.

Many people on here dont advocate overclocking as in reality it really isn't needed these days and also because it does void your warranty but I always overclock because its fun and you learn stuff.

I would also suggest if you are overclocking then go for a better make of motherboard such as Asus or gigabyte. Hitting 4.4GHz with a 3770k is not difficlut. I have a guide in the overclocking section called how to overclock an i2500k. The method for the 3770k is technically the same.


----------



## blitze1550 (Aug 9, 2013)

I think I will just purchase a better video card.
Newegg.com - ASUS GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Seems a little bit better 

No sense in overclocking if it isn't going to produce that great of results. I wasn't aware that it had gone so far down hill. When the quad cores came out I think I had a 2.4 or 2.8 GHz and every one overclocked them to about 3.2 because it was so easy.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

It's not that it's gone down hill its just that there really isn't a point in doing it. Like I said I always have overclocked and I always will. Just like I always will build PCs instead of buying them or getting a console.

You will still need a good quality 550w psu for that card and system.


----------



## blitze1550 (Aug 9, 2013)

I updated the build, let me know what you guys think. I really appreciate the time!

DVD: LG Model GH24NS95 24X DVD Burner - Bare Drive Black - Newegg.com
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770 Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770 - Newegg.com
MOBO: ASUS P8Z77-M PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com
VCard: Newegg.com - ASUS GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL - Newegg.com
SSD: Mushkin Enhanced Chronos MKNSSDCR90GB Solid State Drive - Newegg.com
PSU: XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

My god you guys are way over my head... Too much time spent on programming!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Thats a good build but you will still need another hard drive as a 90GB ssd will have just over half of it used for the operating system, plus for an ssd you really want to put games on it so they load quick. So maybe see if you can get a bigger ssd and a decent size normal hard drive. That way you can have your games and OS on the SSD and programs and videos etc on the normal hard drive.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above^ The SSD will not be big enough and SSD's are not a good value, at this time, considering the high cost vs. the minimal advantage.


----------



## blitze1550 (Aug 9, 2013)

I upped the SSD to a 180 Gigs and if that isn't enough I have another Sata HDD with 120 on it, as well. I can just put that as a slave.

Added a case too... I was going to use the old one but it's got a broken LED on it and the front screen is no longer working. Might as well make it look new while I'm at it.
DIYPC Adventurer-9601G Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case with 5 x 120mm Green Fan and 1 x USB3.0 - Newegg.com


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

SHould be ok, not heard of that case before so not sure what it will be like but everything will fit.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Cases are a personal choice and that one appears to be well made but 5 cooling fans is overkill and not needed. Too many fans can be a s bad as too few. One 120mm in front& rear is commonly sufficient and retains the desired front to rear airflow.


----------



## blitze1550 (Aug 9, 2013)

Downgraded just a bit then to this one.. it's cheaper and still glows green. Last one was blue, laptop is blue, one before was red.. I think its time for green.

APEVIA X-TROOPER Junior Series X-TRPJR-GN Black / Green Steel MicroATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

Should I add:

APEVIA CF4SL-UGN Case Fan - Newegg.com

??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Again, cases are a personal choice and you will be the one who has to live with it.
I'm more about functionality/durability than bling.
I'm not a fan of Apevia cases at all or windows in cases. That case has more than enough fans. Have you looked at CooleMaster or Antec cases? 



Tyree said:


> One 120mm in front& rear is commonly sufficient and retains the desired front to rear airflow.


----------



## blitze1550 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ah ok... Front to back cooling. 
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 430 Black RC-430-KWN6 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

I thought it would be best to have 3 fans but if those 2 will do it then I can use that case. Long as it all fits, which i think it will.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good quality case but only comes with one 120mm fan mounted in the front. If you need more cooling, just add a 120mm in the rear.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of going backwards in technology.

For a cheaper price you can get fully up-to-date items. Below is what you should change your CPU and Mobo to as it will be the new Haswell.

Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-4670 Haswell 3.4GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I54670

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-D3H LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

And it's cheaper!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you are looking to save some money, the combo above would serve that purpose but the i7 3770 CPU is not "backwards technology", it's just the last generation and will perform to it's specs.
What will be the primary use of the PC?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have a look at the corsair 600T or coolermaster HAF if your wanting something that looks good and provides good cooling.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> It's not that it's gone down hill its just that there really isn't a point in doing it. Like I said I always have overclocked and I always will. Just like I* always will build PCs instead of buying them or getting a console*.
> 
> You will still need a good quality 550w psu for that card and system.


:thumb:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

While OC'ing is an option, and "some" knowledge can be gained, bear in mind that OC'ing voids warranties and nothing is to be gained other than some benchmark scores and bragging rights. :smile:


----------

